# member fromthe Netherlands



## Mrcitzen (Sep 21, 2011)

Great site and forum.
In the Netherlands (Europe) people who like to hunt are considered criminals by alot of people.
It's very difficult to get a "huntinglicense" and a license to carry an firearm. 
If you step into the forest for some hunting you will have 10 or more protesters behind you. :sniper:

Sportfishing is exepted in Europe (Catch&release) I myself like to fish and catch some pike.
It would be great to catch the larger brother the Musky, but they aren't swimming in europs waters....

greatings from the Netherlands!

some pikemovies I've made


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to NODAK Mrcitzen,,,enjoyed your pike videos. :beer: 
From the photos I've seen of ultra large European pike, I wouldn't lament the absence of musky.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome.

Fortunatly here in the US we have hunter harassment laws That help to reduce the impact of protestors.

Pike are a blast to catch. Many fishermen here want nothing to do with them and consider them trash fish but nothing hits as explosivly as a pike or musky.


----------



## pikenoob (Aug 15, 2012)

I like pike because they have good tastin' meat and put up one heck of a fight :thumb:


----------

